# Lion King 1 1/2



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dang! This movie surprised me. The animation is theatrical quality and some of the gags are really funny.

If you like the first Lion King, check this one out. Not a classic but definitely a hoot.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Are you talking about a whole new LK movie, or a remake/reissue of the original LK DVD?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick said:


> Are you talking about a whole new LK movie, or a remake/reissue of the original LK DVD?


It's a new movie on DVD

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000E32WJ/104-7329400-8544741?v=glance


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I also enjoyed it and my son loves it. I am know referred to as Ed...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Nick said:


> Are you talking about a whole new LK movie, or a remake/reissue of the original LK DVD?


They indeed chose a poor name. For a long time, I thought that "Lion King 1 1/2" was just a re-release of the original movie along with like 5-10 minutes of extra Poomba/Timon stuff. But, it is indeed an entire movie (although, not quite so much plot -- but still fun).

They should have called it "Lion King 0" or something. Anything to make it more obvious that it is a new movie...

- John...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This movie was a riot. Don't forget to play "Who Wants to be King of the Jungle" (Just don't forget to watch Lion King, LK 1 1/2, and Lion King 2 first...... I've got two kids so I've seen them multiple times) The Jungle Ride ride simulation is a riot too (It's a small world, Pirates of the Caribbean, and the Haunted Mansion play cameos..... Do it a few times so you see all the possibilities)

The best thing was that their adventures took place concurrently with the events from the movie, but it is a lot more light hearted than the original (I especially liked the scene where Timon and Pumbaa are walking away as the stars morph into Mufasa's face off on the horizon.....)


----------

